# Air conditioner blowing cool but not cooling house



## roguefox64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm having a problem with my air conditioner. It's blowing cool air, but it's not cooling down the house. This morning i noticed that the outside of the unit (the unit i have is a round one) was full of dog hair, so I vacuumed that with the brush attachment so i wouldn't bend any of the metal pieces. 

That didn't work, so I researched online a little, and saw stuff about the circuit breaker. I turned the one from the basement off then on again, but i didn't do anything with the breaker that's next to the unit outside because it's screwed in, and I don't want to mess it up.

While i was outside looking at the breaker outside, I did notice that the pipe thing coming out of the unit going to the house was covered in frost. And there is condensation on the furnace downstairs. I'm not sure if any of that matters, but I thought i would mention it. 

I don't want to call a HVAC guy today because 2morrow is the 4th of july and i know that i will cost a fortune, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Your coil at the furnace is frozen up. Have you changed the filter lately? Turn the fan to on and that a/c to off to defrost the coil. You either have low air flow or are low on refrigerant. Defrost for at least a few hours before trying it again.


----------



## roguefox64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for the response. I'll have a friend come over to check to see if the filter needs changing in the morning (i'm not sure how, to look at it) When you say turn on the fan, do u mean the fan that's on my thermostat or just a floor fan. I turned off the A/C and will leave it off until i either get the filter changed, or have someone look at it. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Turn the fan to on at the thermostat. Have them show you how to change the filter. It should be done monthly. Good luck.


----------

